# Bottomless Portafilter and Basket for Lelit Victoria



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

My new Lelit Victoria arrives next week and I want to buy a bottomless portafilter for it, but can't seem to find any Lelit ones for sale.

Does anyone have a recommendation on what/where I should buy one please? Even 3rd party if you think it's good.

I'm also thinking an 18 gr basket would match my needs. So, VST or IMS? The info on this is overwhelming.

Thanks everyone. Amazing Forum.

Matt


----------



## Paul_from_Oz (Sep 10, 2020)

Search for for Lelit PLA580V (plastic handle) and PLA580W (walnut handle).

You can also use a generic E61 bottomless portafilter, but be aware that the "lugs" of some of these portafilters may be taller (thicker, higher) than the Lelit equipment. This means that the portafilter won't twist as far in the group head. That could be mitigated to some extent by using a thinner after-market (eg Cafelat)group head gasket

For reference, I've measured the lug height on my two Lelit portafilters (about 6.15mm) and on a generic one I have (about 7.15mm).

Hope this helps (and not confuses!)


----------



## MattDanFrank (Dec 27, 2020)

Paul_from_Oz said:


> Search for for Lelit PLA580V (plastic handle) and PLA580W (walnut handle).
> You can also use a generic E61 bottomless portafilter, but be aware that the "lugs" of some of these portafilters may be taller (thicker, higher) than the Lelit equipment. This means that the portafilter won't twist as far in the group head. That could be mitigated to some extent by using a thinner after-market (eg Cafelat)group head gasket
> For reference, I've measured the lug height on my two Lelit portafilters (about 6.15mm) and on a generic one I have (about 7.15mm).
> Hope this helps (and not confuses!)


Thank you@Paul_from_Oz! I have the PLA580V winging its way to me now. Thanks for going above and beyond Re the E61 portafilter info too.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

I use :

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LELIT-58mm-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Espresso-Handle-Triple-Shot-21g-Basket-/282202377751?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Perfect fit and very happy with it.

I use a VST 18 gr basket, def better than the stock basket , but the puck loves to stick to the shower screen. Juts ordered a VST 18gr - see how that goes.


----------

